# New Shure earbuds - anyone used "triple flange" eartips?



## luckyedboy66 (Apr 8, 2009)

sup CF, i just got a set of Shure SE210 earbuds, but unfortunately they dont fit because the included silicone eartips are too small. I was looking online for some replacements when discovered triple flange eartips like these (below).  Im wondering if anyone has used these kind of eartips and what you think about them. supposedly theyre very comfortable, but i want to be sure before i spend any more money. thanks in advance!











here are the actual SE210's


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 11, 2009)

Those can be pretty comfortable, but they go into your ear quite a bit.  I would recommend the expanding foam tips instead.  You will have to replace them more often, but they seal much better than the flanged tips.


----------



## realmike15 (Apr 14, 2009)

i always liked the silicon tips, they stay in pretty well and are easily washed.  they can slip out if you do some serious working out and start to sweat a lot.


----------



## Zatharus (Apr 14, 2009)

mightymilk said:


> i always liked the silicon tips, they stay in pretty well and are easily washed.  they can slip out if you do some serious working out and start to sweat a lot.



Good point.  That the silicon tips can be cleaned (not just replaced) is a worthy advantage over the expanding foam tips I mentioned.


----------



## Kesava (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't really like double/triple flange earbuds. When I was looking online I thought they would be great. And for some purposes they are. But for normal usage I much prefer the normal ones. I have Sennheiser CX500's and they come with normal and double flange ones and each type has 3 sizes.


----------

